# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Share] New Goblin Render!

## Dobbs

Tell me what you think?

----------


## Reflection

The small size is a big minus and a 1px contraction would do good justice as it's such a intact character (no stray hair, spells, small details outside, etc). Looks very good otherwise  :Smile:

----------


## Dobbs

Yea the pic i found was only small. Thanks anyway

----------


## alj03

Looks pretty clean to me. Although, people prefer bigger renders. Great job though Dobbs!

----------

